# Adding in Tren to my Test mix



## sdumper (Jul 27, 2015)

Ive been using Bully Labs Super Test for about 3 months and just added Bully Labs Tren A (100mg/ml) this week.
I was told the dosage should be 600mg of Test and 100mg of Tren per week plus the usual anti-estrogen.

I did my first 100mg (1ml) on Friday and 600 mg (1.5ml) of Bully Super Test yesterday.

Is my dosage about right for Tren or too little. Im just planning on a 12 week cycle.


----------



## bigdog6693 (Jul 29, 2015)

sdumper said:


> Ive been using Bully Labs Super Test for about 3 months and just added Bully Labs Tren A (100mg/ml) this week.
> I was told the dosage should be 600mg of Test and 100mg of Tren per week plus the usual anti-estrogen.
> 
> I did my first 100mg (1ml) on Friday and 600 mg (1.5ml) of Bully Super Test yesterday.
> ...



Bro who ever told you that is freaking wrong. Tren A is a fast acting ester you would have to inject that ed or eod. It would be useless and you wouldnt get the desired results off of it that you would be after


----------



## sdumper (Jul 30, 2015)

I do inject both... Not sure what your saying.


----------



## sdumper (Jul 30, 2015)

Crap your saying smaller dosage done every other day. Screw that my leg will be a frickin pin cushion.


----------



## mr.black1 (Aug 3, 2015)

U should be pinning the teen e.o.d buddy.


----------



## mr.black1 (Aug 3, 2015)

I personally pin everyday just to have a steady balance of hormone present in my body. No ups and downs


----------



## sdumper (Aug 4, 2015)

Well I opted for EOD for a start. .75mg a pop and when the next vial arrives I might go to ED at a lower dos of say .5 or so...

So far other than feeling a little more anxious than usual Ive had no issues.


----------



## bigdog6693 (Aug 4, 2015)

Tren is one of the best steriods out there brother, you should like what you see if your nutrition and training is on point


----------



## mr.black1 (Aug 10, 2015)

My first cycle of teen I did 100mg eod. Then switched to 50mg ed.  Just for steady flow of hormone. If your diet and training is in check the results are amazing.  TRen raises igf levels to and nitrogen to the muscle cells.


----------



## big_duke (Aug 27, 2015)

This is nutrition? 

If you don't want to be a "pin cushion" you shouldn't have gotten a fast acting ester... Or maybe consider swapping around you pin spots... I pin EOD and I rotate quads and delts. I also pin upper and lower areas of my quads, I find the higher you pin the less it hurts. 

And for Tren Ace I think running 100mg EOD is perfect... So for 8 weeks of it you need at least 3 vials. Hope you got enough to make it worth your time.


----------



## James Blunt (Dec 8, 2015)

the dosage of tren is little. u can try more in next cycle


----------

